# Can’t pair Bluetooth Headphones



## Alixa (Jul 27, 2021)

I just got TiVo and I’m new to it because I’m sick of Firetv and my headphones are present on the Bluetooth device list but I cannot connect it. I see my headphone name there but it says “couldn’t pair”. If it can detect it is there a way I can connect it somehow?


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Did you try resetting your headphones? Deleting old pairings and start completely from scratch? 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I recently had this issue. What I did was, at the last part and you had to go get a pair, keep trying to push the down button to cancel until the cursor moves and then go back up to pair. That should work.


----------

